# Recommendations for music



## Stope (Mar 18, 2016)

I have a desire to hear, learn, and sing (with my family) profitable songs. I have been blessed by Page CXVII (they do somber versions of older hymns),and I have recently been made aware of the Gettys, but I would really like to know more and I would especially like to be made aware of Psalms set to music (is that what people call "the psalter"?)

Please note, I'm kind of a younger guy and a bit of a music snob, I would especially be pleased if the suggestions could be appealing to a pallet that likes bands like; Jawbreaker, Avail, Fifteen, Zao, Avett Brothers, Jason Isbell, Slaid Cleaves, Chris Knight, the Cranberries, Screeching Weasel, Pinhead Gunpowder, Hot Water Music (note: I fully assume there will probably not be music that is sound and similar to these I have mentioned, but if you are familiar with these then you know what my vibe is)

Thank you in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny (Mar 19, 2016)

Will be seeing Jason Isbell live next week at Byron Bay.

The Sons of Korah have been mentioned on PB before.
They are an Australian Band that sings contempoary versions of the psalms.

http://www.sonsofkorah.com

Although when it comes to contempoary Christian music, my wife and I are still stuck in the seventies.
If the mood ever strikes us, we usually break out some Keith Green or 2nd Chapter of Acts. 
And I still consider Dylan's much maligned three Christian albums to be the pinnacle of his career.


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 19, 2016)

The Psalter is the entire collection of the Psalms, whether metrical or prose.

While I don't know of any punk rock or alt country bands that sing Psalms, There are some good recordings of congregational singing here: http://scottishpsalter.com/

You may find this project interesting: http://www.genevanpsalter.com/


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 19, 2016)

I'll add that it is important to keep a distinction between recreational music and worship music. Recreational music is defined by what we enjoy within the bounds of Christian liberty, while worship music is defined by what God has required.

Given your musical background, I think you'd like (as recreational music) the music of David Eugene Edwards/Woven Hand. I'm not sure he's reformed (he attends some sort of Bible church, but says he likes reading Martin Luther). His lyrics are written in a kind of cryptic stream-of-consciousness style, but can usually be understood when you bare in mind that he usually dwells on God, the Bible, and his family. Below are a couple of clips.

[video=youtube_share;FOv8Rf4H08E]https://youtu.be/FOv8Rf4H08E[/video]

[video=youtube_share;1j46Oa69LZ0]https://youtu.be/1j46Oa69LZ0[/video]


----------



## Stope (Mar 19, 2016)

Wow these responses were very helpful!!! I'm on my iPhone right now so later when at my computer I will dig in on these!!

By the way, I'm pleased to see that other folks appreciate (abd are going to see the) the likes of Jason Isbell, and that people are even aware of the existence of "alt country" and that some of the bands I listed to were punk. Kinda wished you guys lived by me so we could bbq together and have profitable discourse [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Steele (Mar 20, 2016)

Listening to Sons of Korah now. Beautiful!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny (Mar 20, 2016)

Bluesfest is next weekend and my wife and I go every year.

We are really looking forward to catching "The Word" at Bluesfest next week as well.
I usually enjoy watching "Robert Randolf and the Family Band" but "The Word" is a supergroup,
(Like Toto or Traveling Wilburys) made up of members of other Christian Bands.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jfBGC_ZAU9U

We are also seeing "The Blind boys of Alabama" who are always great.
Last year we saw Mavis Staples and Switchfoot at this festival.

Although I like watching these bands, I still view it as secular entertainment. 
And yes I would love to have a BBQ with you sometime, If we are ever in California, expect a visit...


----------



## Stope (Mar 22, 2016)

Listening to Sons of Korah now!!!

I never digged Dylan that much, what are the names of the albums you suggest? Also, is he still a believer do we know?


----------



## Stope (Mar 22, 2016)

Whoa this guy is good (kinda has a creepy vibe but im into it)! Thank you


----------



## Stope (Mar 22, 2016)

johnny said:


> Bluesfest is next weekend and my wife and I go every year.
> 
> We are really looking forward to catching "The Word" at Bluesfest next week as well.
> I usually enjoy watching "Robert Randolf and the Family Band" but "The Word" is a supergroup,
> ...



Ahhh good stuff man!!! Will expect to be seeing you in California brother


----------



## johnny (Mar 22, 2016)

Stope said:


> Listening to Sons of Korah now!!!
> 
> I never digged Dylan that much, what are the names of the albums you suggest? Also, is he still a believer do we know?



1. Slow Train Coming, 
2. Saved,
3. Shot of Love.

These are the best albums he ever made, with the best lyrics he ever wrote.
Completely reviled by every secular music reviewer, and almost thrown out of CBS for it.
But as a Christian, you can see exactly where Bob was coming from.

Property of Jesus:

Go ahead and talk about him because he makes you doubt
Because he has denied himself the things that you can’t live without
Laugh at him behind his back just like the others do
Remind him of what he used to be when he comes walkin’ through

He's the property of Jesus
Resent him to the bone
You got something better
You’ve got a heart of stone

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rtX-f9TTKuQ

I believe that Dylans life since, is a fulfilment of the seed that was caught amongst the thorns.

Luke 8:14 And that which fell among thorns are they, which, when they have heard, go forth, and are choked with cares and riches and pleasures of this life, and bring no fruit to perfection.


----------

